# New Canon Tilt-Shift Lenses Finally Coming? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

```
<p>A new report at Northlight suggests that Canon has prioritized the replacement of their “old” tilt-shift lenses, the TS-E 45mm and TS-E 90mm. These upgrades could match up wellwith the EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R.</p>
<p>It’s also suggested that higher end glass supplies is limiting the introduction of more top end lenses being added to the Canon lineup. Canon does have new manufacturing capabilities, but the increase in production is a gradual one.</p>
<p>I agree with Northlight, and don’t think we’ll see these redone this year, but an advanced announcement is always possible.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">Northlight</a>]</p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 31, 2015)

still no sign of Ef 60mm macro. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2015)

Would like to see the 45 and 90 mm version updated to match the features of the wide lenses.



Chaitanya said:


> still no sign of Ef 60mm macro. :-\



Should there be?


----------



## SoullessPolack (Mar 31, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> still no sign of Ef 60mm macro. :-\



We all have lenses we personally want that would suit our own individualistic shooting styles. Unfortunately, Canon does not have limitless research dollars, does not have limitless production capabilities, and therefore, they can't make lenses based on what we individually want. Rather, Canon makes lenses that appeal to the largest amount of photographers for whatever purpose they're targeting. For you, that means you won't see a new EF 60mm macro.

Here are some easy-to-figure-out options for you:
-Get the EF 50mm macro, then crop in a tiny bit to achieve a field of view similar to that of 60mm
-Get the EF 50mm macro, and move the lens in a little bit closer to achieve a field of view similar to that of 60mm
-Get the MP-E 65mm, and use it at 1x magnification
-Get the Sigma 50mm macro, then crop in a tiny bit to achieve a field of view similar to that of 60mm
-Get the Sigma 50mm macro, and move the lens in a little bit closer to achieve a field of view similar to that of 60mm
-Get the Tamron 60mm macro
-Get the Venus Optics Laowa 60m macro
-Get any number of macros with a longer focal range, step backwards a bit to achieve similar framing size of your subject
-Get any number of macros with a longer focal range, take several pictures (multi-row and multi-column) and stitch them together to get a 60mm equivalent field of view


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 31, 2015)

Interesting point about high end glass shortages. Ordered a Canon EF16-35mm f4L lens at The Photography Show was originally quoted 10 days for delivery thats pushed back to the end of April. Dealer told me today Canon are quoting long lead times on a number of lenses so they clearly have either production constraints or vastly under-estimated demand for newer lenses launched at Photokina and the EF11-24mm. 

Interestingly they also said the mrket had picked-up over this time last year could be a blip or the market has levelled off after recent falls and thats before Canon four new cameras.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 31, 2015)

SoullessPolack said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > still no sign of Ef 60mm macro. :-\
> ...



EF 60mm f/2.8 Macro has been rumoured for a long time now, supposed to replace the pre-historic 50mm macro. 
FOV is not much of an issue for the photographic applications for which I need the 60mm macro lens that has IF and silent focusing motors(Nikon has been offering a full frame 60mm macro lens with silent focusing motor, weather sealing and internal focus for ages now). 
EF 50mm macro/Sigma 50mm macro : both those lenses are based on older design and that lens extends to the point that lighting the subject is impossible and when shooting at mag ratios beyond .5x many times the subject is inside the lens. I remember when I was shooting with tamron 90mm, while photographing a bush frog the lens extended to the point that the frog was inside the lens. 

I own a MP-E 65 and that suggestions was beyond ridiculous and made laugh. 

Tamron and Venus 60mm lenses are for crop sensor bodies only. 

I shoot model trains, ventral shots of snakes, spiders and scorpions (last 3 in field with live subjects placed on a sheet of glass/acrylic) so for those shots there is no option but to shoot with a 60mm macro.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 31, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> still no sign of Ef 60mm macro. :-\



Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG macro.

No IS, not USM focus, but it is a great lens.

It extends like the MPE-65, but I have yet to have an object in the lens at 1:1.

The Canon mount is discontinued, but used copies are easy to get and not expensive. 

If you are into manual focus, there is a Nikon 50mm Micro-Nikkor that gives 1:1 with the matching extension tube. The focus throw is around 360 degrees, so focusing is way easier than trying to manual focus a Canon EF lens. This is also an inexpensive option.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> SoullessPolack said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



What's the problem with the 100mmf2.8IS Macro?


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Interesting point about high end glass shortages. Ordered a Canon EF16-35mm f4L lens at The Photography Show was originally quoted 10 days for delivery thats pushed back to the end of April. Dealer told me today Canon are quoting long lead times on a number of lenses so they clearly have either production constraints or vastly under-estimated demand for newer lenses launched at Photokina and the EF11-24mm.
> 
> Interestingly they also said the mrket had picked-up over this time last year could be a blip or the market has levelled off after recent falls and thats before Canon four new cameras.



Only in some markets. You can pretty much walk into any main shop in some areas and walk out with a 16-35 f/4.0 is. The 11-24 is harder to come by but some shops do have stock although much more limited than the new 16-35. 

Just depends on the markets, and what they expected demand to be.


----------



## agierke (Apr 1, 2015)

this thread gets hijacked after 1 post with talk of a 60mm macro??? you have to be kidding me...

mods, can you clean up these first couple of posts so that the thread about the 45mm TS and 90mm TS can actually be about those 2 lenses.

thx in advanced!

oh, and im very excited about both these lenses. been waiting a while and i think they will be stellar! will be interesting to see if one of them will materialize into a longer than 90mm focal length as was rumored a few years ago.


----------



## Elac2 (Apr 1, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with agierke. Discuss the EF 60 mm Macro in another thread please. 
Reading the post that Canon is finally headed towards updating these two lenses is something I've waited too long for. I have the 24mm TSEII and it's such a terrific piece of mechanics. I can't wait for a 45 or so focal length with the same flexibility. I don't know if I'll update from my current 90mm but if they produce both lenses with the mechanics of the 24mm it will be tempting.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 1, 2015)

Since I decided not to get the existing (1991) 45mm, I'm keen to see what Canon's current lens designers can make of the project - quite a lot I hope, given the performance of the 11-24 ;-)

Not this year though, I'm inclined to believe :-(


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 1, 2015)

I love my 2 TS lenses (17mm and 24mm mkII) and I'd be in the market for the 45mm and 90mm (priority to the 90mm for portrait / fashion but I'd have uses for the 45mm as a 50mm substitute as well) if Canon does implement the same TS features of the 2 wides and the same stellar quality. 

I wouldn't consider them to be high priority items in general (other lenses come to mind) but I am not buying the current versions, which would be sold at a loss as soon as the new ones would be available. 

Of course I'm scared for the high risk of wallet anorexia  I mean I have already the 5DS R and the 11-24mm on my radar... 

I also agree with the other posters: create a specific thread if you want to talk about a 60mm macro. There are many lenses on people's wish lists and they shouldn't pollute every thread about lens rumours...


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 1, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > SoullessPolack said:
> ...



100mm f/2.8L is too long for shooting the ventral shots of snakes. usually I have barely 2-4ft of distance between sheet of glass and camera. for that purposes I need a shorter macro lens. For most other purposes, that 100mm f/2.8L is my carry around lens for macro shooting.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2015)

roby17269 said:


> Of course I'm scared for the high risk of wallet anorexia  I mean I have already the 5DS R and the 11-24mm on my radar...


LOL!!! Mine is already thin and weak from the 11-24 f/4... I have found that credit cards are good for fattening up the wallet, but they aren't quite the same as feeding it a high quality diet of cash ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2015)

We need an April Fool's press release for Canon's new lens designed expressly for shooting snake bellies.


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 2, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> roby17269 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I'm scared for the high risk of wallet anorexia  I mean I have already the 5DS R and the 11-24mm on my radar...
> ...



You made me laugh ;D

Even if I don't do architectural / landscape photography much I still want that lens  So now I officially envy you


----------



## I Simonius (Apr 3, 2015)

yes please

a Tiny tilt akes all the difference especially in landscape for which this lens is underrated
IMO


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2015)

roby17269 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > roby17269 said:
> ...


I took a look at your portfolio, so now the envy is mutual!


----------

